
Show HN: Fun idea for recruiting - oellegaard
https://www.divio.ch/en/github/
======
darxius
I think this is an awesome idea and is incredibly straightforward. Here's what
we got, here's what you'll get, what have you done? I assume however that once
they've selected some good candidates, based on github participation and code,
they take the time to get a feel for the actual person. I know a lot of really
great developers who are just horrid to work with in a team environment.

Good to see you guys are being innovative with your hiring. I love the NO-BS
approach.

~~~
cbertschy
That's exactly our plan, thanks for your reply!

------
Swizec
You win, made me share the link just because it's got my score attached!

But I do wonder what the scoring system is like? Do you optimize based on what
you're looking for, or just general awesomeness?

~~~
oellegaard
It's directly based on what we are looking for, in this case an intern/junior
dev. However, you will get a nice score if you are a good python/django
developer as well :-)

------
nandemo
Divio doesn't go so well in divio's test:

<https://www.divio.ch/github/u/divio/>

~~~
oellegaard
The algorithm is not optimized for organizations as we're only looking for
real people ;) But you can check out the high score here:
<https://www.divio.ch/en/github/highscore/>

------
tribaal
Pretty sweet internship deal

------
mcovey
Linus Torvalds isn't quite qualified.

------
FinalAngel
nice frontend :)

